# wie erstellt man tabellen mit fester größe ?



## ahmet84 (25. Juli 2002)

könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich tabellen erstelle die immer eine bestimmte größe haben und sich nicht verändern. wenn ich zb ein text in die tabellen eingebe soll die tabelle nicht in die breite wachsen sondern eine zeile weiter unten weiter schreiben !


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (25. Juli 2002)

```
<table width="300" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
 <tr>
  <td>ohne ende text</td>
 </tr>
</table>
```

oder du machst das mit css:


```
<table style="width:300px;table-layout:fixed" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0">
 <tr>
  <td>usw ....</td>
 </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (25. Juli 2002)

hier empfehle ich eher den style
style="WORD-WRAP: break-word"
bzw. break all
weil mit table-layout:fixed einfach alles abgeschnitten wird statt es umzubrechen und dass ist in den wenigstens fällen der sinn der sache


----------



## ahmet84 (26. Juli 2002)

*ok*

danke an euch beide, werds ausprobieren


----------

